# Galveston to Tampa: Advice for the first timer



## Berkytampa (Jun 5, 2014)

I just purchased a new boat, an Irwin 38 center cockpit and will be moving it from Galveston to Tampa from July 3rd onward. I am good with provisioning and have done lots of blue water sailing but this is my first long distance (800 miles) trip as Captain. I have been reading a lot but it is always nice to get advice from those who have done the trip. What ever you can suggest in way of routing, Gulf Stream tracking, weather advice in route, etc. could be helpful... Thanks, Captain Len


----------

